# switching foods with mommy hedgie



## allilovell (Jun 9, 2015)

I want to switch my hedgie's food from Purina Pro Plan Savor Adult Chicken & Rice Formula Dry Cat Food to Natural Balance Original Ultra Whole Body Health Cat Food because it seems a lot healthier than the one I'm feeding her now. But she just gave birth to four hoglets. When should I start switching her food? Should I start a little bit now so by the time the hoglets start weaning they'll be eating the new food? Or is it going to mess up with how the moms currently feeding the hoglets? I just need to know the best and healthiest way to go about this, please help!!


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Are you wanting to swap one food for another or make a mix?


----------



## allilovell (Jun 9, 2015)

I think I'm eventually just going to swap them out because I don't really like the ingredients in the one I'm using now


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

Hopefully, someone with breeding experience will answer, but I assume you wouldn't want to switch anything until the babies are weaned. 

In my opinion, the risk of stressing the mom out with a food change is much greater than the risk posed by leaving her on her current food until the babies are weaned.

But again, I don't have any actual breeding experience, so I can't be 100% sure. That's just what makes sense to me from my studies thus far.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

A mix is really a better option, it protects you if there is recalls or the company changes formulas. Also one food can fill some nutritional gaps of other foods. That being said... In a previous post you mentioned that your hedgehog is a picky eater. Changing her diet could cause additional stress on her when she has already experienced enough lately. She gave birth, her cage was moved and she wasn't given the privacy she needed. I would hold off on trying to cause additional stress by giving her an unnecessary change in diet.


----------



## allilovell (Jun 9, 2015)

Yeah that's what I was thinking too, but I want the babies to at least somewhat on that food. Idk if its safe to continue switching food after theyre weaned either. I'm not sure what's best I would just prefer that they start weaning on the new food


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

When the babies start to sample foods, you might be able to add a dish with the food you want them weaned to, that way mom doesn't have to eat it.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

I would wait and confirm that with one of the experienced breeders here. I personally would not change as single thing about food or anything until the babies are weaned and separated from the mother.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You can't make any changes until the babies are weaned. As I've said before changing anything stresses mom and a stressed mom is much more likely to hurt the babies that a mom that isn't stressed. Please please please do NOT make ANY changes in anything in the cage or anything to do with mom until the babies are weaned.

Edited to add: I deleted your other post asking the same question. Please only start one thread for a question, multiples are not needed.


----------



## allilovell (Jun 9, 2015)

Should I start switching foods when they are weaned then? I'm not going to make any changes..


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

That's what I said, you can't make any changes until the babies are weaned. So start switching once they're weaned.


----------

